
Humanoïdes – A Retro Arcade Game - senshu
https://humanoides.baierouge.fr
======
senshu
Humanoïdes is a retro game inspired by Androides, a French arcade game made in
the 1980s for the Thomson MO5 personal computer. Androides itself was very
similar to Lode Runner.

It currently has only one level, and an editor that you can use to create and
share your own levels.

